# Top Ten Dangerous Tools



## toolman (Jul 14, 2008)

THis is a good article from Forbes Magazine on tool safety http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/2010/01/ten-dangerous-power-tools/


----------



## Icemizer (Sep 16, 2008)

Snow Blowers?? Who knew?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that's an interesting study! ...and I agree with Icemizer, who would put their fingers in a snow blower?


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Who knew that snowblowers kill half as many as woodchippers??

And air compressors??


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I would have expected Radial Arm Saws to make the cut. I guess they are rare enough outside of the amateur or professional shops that not too many people have access to them. Come to think of it, the last one I saw for sale at a store was at Sears. And who buys new Craftsman anyway? *ducks behind couch*


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, now that I have seen this list, and that I have most of these tools, I wonder what my chances of survival really is?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

the same man that has put the other hand in to the landmover

Dennis


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

No power tool injuries here, but for me the biggest the most injuries have come from my chisels. It took me the first six months of my wood working hobby to learn to keep my hands behind the blade. No e.r. visits(knock on wood).


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

I've seen people snap their wrists with good hand drills. People tend to underestimate the good ones, they get too used to the cordless things.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

the cordless has gone bad now a days with 18-36V machines they can realymake a mess if you don´t
realise how much power there is in those little monsters


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

FWIW, I'd rather have a really bad hand drill-kickback injury than a really bad chainsaw-kickback injury. I'm lucky enough not to use a chainsaw often enough to ever get comfortable with it, a little fear goes a long way for safety.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Did you notice the last paragraph on that page?
"Question - What do most of these peole have in common? They didn't put safety first. Remember even though power tools are fun, they are not toys. So, in conclusion, please realize that power tools can be a great help in getting jobs done well and efficiently, but they are to be well respected with regards to potential danger if not used with knowledge and care!" 
Safety first!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought the most dangerous tool in the shop is supposed to be the one being used at that time.

I once was drilling through thick concrete while on a ladder with a strong rigdid drill with the trigger lock on and the bit jammed in the hole and the handle spun and caught me in my tool belt and actually lifted me off of the ladder completely and held me there since I was unable to release the trigger. The drill held me their until someone was able to unplug the drill. No injury but sure was scary.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Fascinating article!
I wonder why the article was published in a Finance & Investing magazine? I wonder if the statistics were pro-rated, I mean, was it merely a list of the highest number of injuries that came into the emergency room, or was it based on injuries per man/hour for each type of tool? Practically everyone has a lawn mower, but how many people have, say, a Ridgid power pipe threader? It would be helpful to know statistically what your chances are to be hurt on a specific piece of equipment, instead of aggregate numbers through ER doors.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

I have them all except the backhoe and wood chipper, and they are on the list of things to get. Does that say something about me?


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

Add gloves to the list…..yes, gloves. I took someone else to an orthopedist the other day to get a cast removed, and while there I saw them treating a guy who had been using a drill press with his gloves on. The glove on his right hand got caught in the drill bit and as a result his pinky finger got wrapped around the bit and turned into a pretzel. Ouch!


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Every power tool needs to be treated with respect. The accidents and fatalities occur when you start taking the attitude "that can't happen to me" and forget these things either have teeth or more muscle. Saw a guy get his leg broke by a Milwaukee Hole hawg and a 3" core bit. More torque than he had strength.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*JimDaddyO*
Just don´t tell your assurancescompani abaut your suracide tendens then I´m sure it wil be okay


----------



## rareddy (Jan 31, 2009)

Drives me nuts when I read articles like this. It's garbage. Why? Because it doesn't take into account the man hours for each tool.

Just because tool "A" sends more people to the emergency room each year doesn't mean it's more dangerous than tool "B" that sends half as many people. For all we know, tool "A" is used 10 times more often than tool "B".


----------

